

The Uses of Adversity: Can Underprivileged Outsiders Have an Advantage? - robg
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/11/10/081110fa_fact_gladwell?printable=true

======
cousin_it
Gladwell is the king of deep-sounding anecdotes. I always feel dumber after
reading him.

